# Near dog attack while walking



## Patnono (Jan 22, 2019)

A couple of months ago I was coming home from an outing and because of the terrible parking situation where I live I had to walk a couple of blocks away from where I live.  What happened was a dog tried to bite me.  I am traumatized by this, so now I'm afraid to go for my walks.  Does anyone have any ideas on what could I use to protect myself from any possible dog attacks?


----------



## Keesha (Jan 22, 2019)

Get s dog tazer. They come variously priced in different strengths but they should work and keep you feeling safe. 


This one is reasonably priced. 


https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B07H5KKPSJ/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8


This one more expensive and there are ones in between


https://www.amazon.ca/Dog-Dazer-II-...0XDHJ8WS13B&psc=1&refRID=8R2BPMWM90XDHJ8WS13B


There are certain things you are supposed to do like: no eye contact, don’t wave your hands about etc., but if you’ve been attacked before this will be too difficult. 


Nobody should have to feel trapped inside a house afraid to go out. I lived like that for years once and it’s not a healthy way to live. 

If you can set yourself up to get counselling it might help also. 

If you ever need someone to talk to about it, send me a pm. 

Good luck Patnono. You can do this.


----------



## Patnono (Jan 22, 2019)

Awwe, thank you for the information.  I do feel trapped by this.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 22, 2019)

Good advice from Keesha. I would add *never run from a dog. *You can't outrun them and the chase is what excites them.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 22, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Awwe, thank you for the information.  I do feel trapped by this.


I don’t blame you one bit and the longer you stay feeling trapped in your own home the harder it will become. Even carrying this device should help you feel safer. My girlfriend has two very large dogs , ones over 120 pounds and she uses one of these to train him since she can’t  handle the dog herself. Then she got another large dog she can’t handle and has problems walking these two. She uses something similar but turned at low setting. Not my form of training but it works for her.



rkunsaw said:


> Good advice from Keesha. I would add *never run from a dog. *You can't outrun them and the chase is what excites them.



I agree completely. That advice might be great on paper only. Dogs sense fear and can become easily agitated. That advice might work better for bears but a natural reaction is fight of flight and most people will bolt.


----------



## Patnono (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks Larry, believe me no way would I do that, I have trouble with walking. I just did some research, you can carry a backpack and let the dog bite on it, then get away, the dogs teeth will get stuck in the backpack


----------



## Patnono (Jan 22, 2019)

Maybe, when I was confronted by this dog that was not my instinct I guess cause I knew I couldn't out run him.  I think what saved me was that luckily I had been to the store earlier and bought a couple of cans of corn and threw them at the dog.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 22, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Thanks Larry, believe me no way would I do that, I have trouble with walking. I just did some research, you can carry a backpack and let the dog bite on it, then get away, the dogs teeth will get stuck in the backpack


Thats only good if the dog goes for the backpack. Most dogs like to attack head on. They can go after any part of you. Plus the backpack might be the very thing that prevents you from escaping the dog. I’m not trying to escalate your fear but that sounds like poor advice. Carrying a large stick would be better advice than that. Get the tasers and be on guard. 
Walk tall, walk BOLD and walk deliberately fearless. It will take time to get there but you can do this. Those tasers work. Watch a video of one working but one that has been made to show how it works otherwise you’ll just trigger your own post tramautic stress.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 22, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Maybe, when I was confronted by this dog that was not my instinct I guess cause I knew I couldn't out run him.  I think what saved me was that luckily I had been to the store earlier and bought a couple of cans of corn and threw them at the dog.


See you’re smart. You’ve got this. :yes:


----------



## Patnono (Jan 22, 2019)

You put the backpack in front towards the dog, they don't go necessarily for legs cause their looking at your face.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 22, 2019)

Not recommended, but I jammed my fist into an attacking dog’s throat once

Very frustrating for him

Thought about grabbing the outside of his throat with my other hand
But decided to ask my buddy to call his dog off

Not fond of pit bulls


----------



## Ronni (Jan 22, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Not recommended, but I jammed my fist into an attacking dog’s throat once
> 
> Very frustrating for him
> 
> ...



I hate that this incident gave you a bad opinion of pit bulls.    I understand why it would Gary, I just hate it.  They have such bad reputations and there is such prejudice against them, and it's largely unwarranted.  The breed can be dog aggressive which is why they were bred and trained by unscrupulous folks for fighting, but in fact are not people aggressive at all, unless trained that way, or so heinously abused or inbred that they are completely paranoid and crazy.  

I have a dozen or more friends with Pitties, one of my boys has one, and in every single case they are gentle, sweet, amazing with kids and infants and are themselves the biggest babies you can imagine!  My son's dog Ziggy is absolutely terrified of my two rescue chihuahuas, who are a mere 3 pounds each, and together aren't even as big as Ziggy's head!! if they're gated in a room, Ziggy won't even walk by the door!  He sits, cowering and shaking in the hall, waiting for Cameron to come guide him past the vicious monsters on the other side of the gate!  :lol:


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 22, 2019)

Ronni said:


> I hate that this incident gave you a bad opinion of pit bulls.    I understand why it would Gary, I just hate it.  They have such bad reputations and there is such prejudice against them, and it's largely unwarranted.  The breed can be dog aggressive which is why they were bred and trained by unscrupulous folks for fighting, but in fact are not people aggressive at all, unless trained that way, or so heinously abused or inbred that they are completely paranoid and crazy.
> 
> I have a dozen or more friends with Pitties, one of my boys has one, and in every single case they are gentle, sweet, amazing with kids and infants and are themselves the biggest babies you can imagine!  My son's dog Ziggy is absolutely terrified of my two rescue chihuahuas, who are a mere 3 pounds each, and together aren't even as big as Ziggy's head!! if they're gated in a room, Ziggy won't even walk by the door!  He sits, cowering and shaking in the hall, waiting for Cameron to come guide him past the vicious monsters on the other side of the gate!  :lol:



Fully understand
I misstated 
Shoulda said ‘trained’ pit bulls

I was starting to post most of what you wrote about the ‘training’ of that breed

We have some folks down the path that have two pit bulls, one a stray
Absolute sweethearts
One, the stray, tends to stray
To our place
Looking for grub
And faces to lick
Once we’ve fully sated his hunger, and his tongue is wore out on my hands, I text his folks
Seems some adopted strays tend to harbor the roaming bent
He’ll be back

The lad that has the ‘trained’ guard dogs (three of ‘em) didn’t know the one was outa the barn
The barn contains quite the state of the art hydroponic mary jane operation

That dog came after me, knocked me to the ground
All I had was my hands as I wasn’t carrying
If I was, I woulda took him out…no question


----------



## Trade (Jan 22, 2019)

I hate pit bulls. They should be banned IMO. There's a reason Pit Bulls are the guard dog of choice for drug dealers everywhere. They have been specifically bred to be vicious aggressive killers. They represent less than 10% of the dog population yet they are responsible for the overwhelming majority of dog attacks that result in serious injury or death.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 22, 2019)

Trade said:


> I hate pit bulls. They should be banned IMO. There's a reason Pit Bulls are the guard dog of choice for drug dealers everywhere. They have been specifically bred to be vicious aggressive killers. They represent less than 10% of the dog population yet they are responsible for the overwhelming majority of dog attacks that result in serious injury or death.



Training, early on, don't help

They _*are *_very skittish, nervous...to the point of being very afraid of their own shadows

This gets turned around with improper training

Whatever happened to Doberman Pincers being the evil dog of choice?
I mean they even look like Satan


----------



## Trade (Jan 22, 2019)

I used to commute back and forth to work by bike. And I got chased by a lot of dogs. There's something about a bicycle that seems to set them off. I tried carrying pepper spray but later just went to filling one of my two water bottles with ammonia. Squirting them in the face with that generally would keep them at bay until I biked out of their territory. Then one hot afternoon on the way home from work I reached down to take a drink of water and got the wrong bottle. You haven't lived until you've taken a mouth full of ammonia while biking on a hot summer afternoon in Florida. After that I just kept water in both my bottles. What I found was that squirting a dog in the face with water was just as effective.  

I don't know how well squirting them with a water bottle would work while walking. When you are biking along at 12-15 mph you get out of what the dog considers his territory fairly fast. But walking at 3-4 mph it's a different story. I haven't had any problem where we walk with dogs. But I have seen people walking and carrying a big stick. I think that would be the option I would take if I did have that problem.  Come to think of it, isn't that what Teddy Roosevelt recommended? "Walk softly, but carry a big stick"?


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 22, 2019)

Trade said:


> I used to commute back and forth to work by bike. And I got chased by a lot of dogs.



Yeah, bikes are dog magnets

Been chased when I was a kid
Biked to town
Same dog
Different day
I learned to stop
Get off my bike, walk a bit
Took the fun out of it for him

Been around mean dogs all my life
When a teen, one came at me
Medium size, skinny, junk yard type
Grabbed both sides of his face when he went after mine
Threw him down

Really screwed up his train of thought


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2019)

You're right, it does. A water-pistol keeps cats away from Xmas trees, too.


----------



## Trade (Jan 22, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, bikes are dog magnets
> 
> Been chased when I was a kid
> Biked to town
> ...



I've noticed that too. When you get off the bike, they often will stop in their tracks. I think it might be because they realize you're a human and not some kind of herd animal.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 22, 2019)

Trade said:


> I've noticed that too. When you get off the bike, they often will stop in their tracks. I think it might be because they realize you're a human and not some kind of herd animal.



I agree but they also realize the games over because you’ve just stood your ground. Maybe in their mind they figure you’re already running therefore representing scared prey.

*************************
Ive never in my life been attacked by a dog so never feel the need to defend myself when I go out but if I had been attacked and because of that was afraid to leave my house then I’d definitely reconsider.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 22, 2019)

Patnono said:


> You put the backpack in front towards the dog, they don't go necessarily for legs cause their looking at your face.


I again, don’t think it’s sound advice. I’ve hiked  plenty of times outside with backpacks on and they are made for just that; to be on your back. Flipping a backpack to be worn at the front doesn’t work the same and the chances of the dog biting the knapsack and getting its teeth stuck is ‘way out there.’  There’s some great advice online but this isn’t some of it. 
Note: none of it said meaning to offend


----------



## JimW (Jan 22, 2019)

Patnono said:


> A couple of months ago I was coming home from an outing and because of the terrible parking situation where I live I had to walk a couple of blocks away from where I live.  What happened was a dog tried to bite me.  I am traumatized by this, so now I'm afraid to go for my walks.  Does anyone have any ideas on what could I use to protect myself from any possible dog attacks?



A small can of pepper spray is a great thing to carry not only for dog attacks but for people attacks as well. You can buy it on Amazon or at your local sporting goods store for about $10. My wife and I both carry a can with us when we walk the dogs. I've had to use it once when we were walking our dogs along our usual path and were approached by a Pit Bull and a Rottweiler both off leash and no owner in sight. I tried yelling at them to get them to go away but they kept coming and our German Shepherd was getting uneasy. I knew it wouldn't be long before something happened, so I sprayed the Pit Bull in the face and thankfully they both took off running. I felt bad I had to spray them, but I wasn't taking any chances of me, my wife or one of our dogs getting hurt. Shame on the idiot owner who let these two dogs run loose.



Trade said:


> I hate pit bulls. They should be banned IMO. There's a reason Pit Bulls are the guard dog of choice for drug dealers everywhere. They have been specifically bred to be vicious aggressive killers. They represent less than 10% of the dog population yet they are responsible for the overwhelming majority of dog attacks that result in serious injury or death.



I am a dog lover, but agree with you 100%. I don't like Pit Bulls one bit.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 22, 2019)

All you pit bull defenders might want to take a look at the discussion we had last year...pay close attention to *post #13 from Lara* - best post in the thread.  nthego:

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/35848-Pit-Bull-attacks-2-month-old?highlight=bulls

So, as far as all these pit bulls that attack people, you really think they just have bad owners who don't train them correctly? _*SERIOUSLY??
*_


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 22, 2019)

> Whatever happened to Doberman Pincers being the evil dog of choice?
> I mean they even look like Satan



I have no issue with Doberman.
Pit bull is another story.

Then there's the Presa canario:

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUTExMWFhUVGBcaFxgXGBodGBgdGBsXGBgYGBcaHSggGholGxUVIjEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGi0lICUtLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLy0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0rLSstLS0tK//AABEIAKgBLAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAACAgMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADBAIFAAEGB//EAD4QAAEDAgQDBgUCBQMDBQEAAAEAAhEDIQQSMUEFUWETInGBkaEGMrHB8ELRBxQjUuFicvEVFoIkM3OSsmP/xAAaAQADAQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUG/8QANhEAAgIABQIDAwsEAwAAAAAAAAECEQMEEiExQVEFcZEyUmEGExQWIiMzobHR8BVCQ EkU4H/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AKbDmw8BfyTTWHL9EKhhjlHUDyRBVLTlG26wNrJBpbHPkjUtdAhUa5JuAmmXBgXUhYN9R06oL8MHkEiw/T knnCk4lSY9CYUea/GI/8AV1fEAeAaIXZcEaXYWiQf0CfKx i5v48w8YnNrna0yOndP0Vr8G1poFh/STAnZ3e pK6XwZrksKo1vPlqq3FVzPdNhEbLpWYS1mX6LluJ4Ds67wQYiWz7hRSGy34W/MYyy8/kpbjhFJxaXXi0I/w5VzZ3WDmgeireO/1KwH6h77oUUDA9o o0ACXOt/yrHA8IqMYdJ3UuB4YteY2081dPx5Jytb booIlbSoueTJuPdKhjpiI itXYnII7O 56eSr3AvccoJsJ2QMC qZgaoeIpZRm/ST6EKNZ8PAAtoJUeJ1YbliA6EwNcPoknOAb2Cs wyiTKk2h3ZnugCIsnsPgSb3IMSpaGqKis0jmfzRKcUeAM4G2WN/FdFjy2lRc90Wkgb/APK4ShxQ1TUDmC4sfA/t9E0upMqG HkmQ3lqUVlDtNJMH5jv4IPDWZy2mNS4z0b0XQ1cK2iwOJGUbzfoI5o5ewugPC4QMbDg0Haf3UdO7EA7hc3ieP1HVBk7tPMBHO95J8V2tThzmgEHun2lJxa5GnfBV4ii1wkQDyTOBxN2h1wjHhzm94NzNUatCYOWCNghvuG9liQDcCAEJtMgSUGnXcDpbRMU68m4m wWbLsT4mDLXC1hZNUK4tJufzRMOw d1z4oLuGAanwI1VLgXUm2NiJU yggCTGvmoNwd/m yZNNw0IhKhoTrcNJM7G/gsbgjaHA/VM82uJI6Lbqw0AWmhsm0ZTouaBFzz1SWOpuLgen3Ke7Q6gFJ49/eH 0fUoWGLUieGdIbrEBGr05ETKXwYJDTMiAm6jstgqaTQk6ZXkQ6Ezh3d0mZSxddxP/AAiOZ3RB81jW5rWwWmA4xKnh8NsDMXPXwCWww1Ea7pis0Bs9FpoTRndFF8a4HtKQcB3qdz/tOvpY q5f4b4h2NUOPymzh0PLqNV3gqA/p1EGbg a4XjPDuxqEt Qnu9OiuDtUyZdz0vtGuhwNiLEG3Rc78QU8z2PzSYIKreAcZyt7N57uxP6f8JvjL2nLlJJmfYpaaK1JoS4P sGWiJJ81oUXipLtr5uYWUu8yxjmjdocoaN0UIe4dVce9sdyNlIVMpMndDp91rWjVBD5Jk9Eh2HdjnkwPlOvkgPqanyUqlAjXQjRLYWnmdN4CKAOSHAeKFRpGtVduKQMDmdAnarS0OIaMpHmqzhHEXMc8tbmc8gAD7pDOq4Xlyg/N05dE/SpAGZyz XSnD6ZpsgkBxJJ80WoNO9PPoihnO/HWJimWtNifPqfBcLwtrg/Py91e/FXES pkae6208/wDF1W57WW0Y0ZSZbYTi0XytB5gX8zum6vGcwgnMNwb krns0CSq5 JIKu6Jo6lzaFQEZQ0 BB ll3HDsR2lOAREAEHZeR1KjgQ4EwNDyHJXPA/iDJUGaYm6iX2hx2PQsRTOac2UAaDQqVN4EkieSVmTIPdN58QiS0cyPoo0F6hhreQDRHuttgcvRQaGkbytMptAvPVGhBqMqGflF4W6bSBOXTQ8kMvDicpgR FTZYanqnpSFqZttRxOm8BY4lsTAlRbW8UJ9I6ySOUJ/ZFYenUdM2jbqt577SoUXMAgiCLKLy2RAulqFZvEVXRbRVOPHe1Og 6sxXgGBKTxrri2w 6WoCWBflYB0Hmmn1LDnOiAx0sEbAfRbc6w1WTlRsohBTBPTfqoVAjUokyLj0QnLNsoFTkSturtsCNSh1n8kq8d4LSDdkSQV9QDM3QTZL4kMe3I4S0jz6EdQsxUEnWVAMLhbUarRsng5PFYd1J5/tmx5 PIq2/6sxzGt7MNc20tOvVwOp9E/U4eHWcZDtQqHFcFeCezIcORsf2VKXcmhwV6ZEXHgf3TWHe2PmuOa5arnZ8zS385qw4VLwSbNHv4K1TJ3Oia0nS6PRp5Z0G1z6yqr agWss7a3ik4IdsuagzD/3B6FRw1FrA4FwM8gVTGseakyuTYJ6YitljiGOIcA4QRESf2Uvh7A9nmc7U8jYJRtWNbn6LeJxRAyyn83ENTLepxNgJm4H55qp4jxovs3utNup5yqzFVtBy qQxmJhwjQIpILbNYwS8QNR6bW8iEN1OEfDVAST/AGz9CPoUrWrJMAb3ZjBJHgoOaBMXnaEOJKZazQJDHcHTblh58f2RKnCGwXNks1iLjn5JSnUAcJjzVnivicsIbTbbnHLxVKuomdRwikOypOJJljYVqwATcKm Esc7FU3GA00zB6jaPdW3Ym4g iyclY62GCy3z aAPGVtmEds1yIzAP2aVGsNwZqXtyOy2zFO5KTsM8fpKmzBOJGl qTkFC7qhuYutd6146J4cMd/c31RKfCf7ngI1oNJWZRMqdtgrM8LaD8/hZQ/kAAe/wCyWsekQBA0CSxxEjw 5VyOH83Sq7iGEGYX25dShT IUCwwsPAeGiaYyboGEp90HoLeQTDPT6LK7Z0G309holntOY2tzTzmiJCC8SNBCbVDSsr6rb KGBJ00T3ZhFoYEF0TsqToi0VjqZv1QqdA2MK8/l4JzNsLWVj/AC7ctxohTE6ObZRjayn/AC06MGi6FuGbE6b/AIESnhryBI/NEag2ONxOF7Omaj2i22xJ2jdc4avIAcgBA8hsrH404qalY02nuUzHmLE sjyVCyouiGyMm7Cuq3Um4iUnVKEx6qxFiKkplj4HL8 qrsGJJPJPB35 fmiaEFpGSJ3ufAXPtZAq18ziVOtUytPOPSUix/dJVACr1dSknuzJotmUpTpw6FDGM0BlBPS/gbeyUqTKeaf0nl6pGbkbhAGMsiUHS4XWzqQt0qV55JARqEyo1NJJn81Q6rSChvBMbz6oGdt/DzF5cSKZdHaNcPQZh9D6r1NrCBOYHxC8s/hvgC o tB/pjK07FzpnzA q9GawjYeZK58T2ikPCsQdWR5qJxJt8vWJQm0raNW3UyOQ8lmUbdjD/p8Zt6KIrE3lvRaeznB8lJjgBsixEHP5lsKLyDvfwTGayi5xlIYGiw8m iN2R/0 ijutsKLEaLTHzeyqeK0O9 kfUq2cRCq JVBmF47v3KqIMnhMH/TBB/SPoiHBGdjKBTf3W8so gR8G7vX3SXcuyNTBu6WQjh3D7p pUF72S2IvadZAT1E62L4ijAIy3/PRJYWu6DEjQDmrHG0Q2b3iBc yTpYXuzI1BnzTuwQwKVyC7TW6MKN4BHVBxbNrXjTbqVY8PIAjNLok/uoSBgMU9zGSBJmwg/VL4niRZTLo0aTJ5gTB32VlxGqQzQujaCT0XG8fxD20nNdPea4uHInRXERxju84k7qNZqyi4BbqGV1mYq5yhhz3oU3BLZocCgC1pWkJim6xcdB78kqX3nmB7SsxTu40dJQgNYitIPVBNTuoNUqDnWRYG3VUMVUJ7kBhukA8ahkHcIGO ckI7RN9vqsp0c1/0j36oAxrvp BHxOIgBuwAm15MSZQKrwD4IOOqAmRa3psgZj3AnUlW/AOHHEVWsYJuDOwAIknyVLRpA6lek/wx7NrajQO8YJO5GkeAJ91E21GwR2eDwrKTcjGBrQbBsAeMIxi/RSMIQsSbrlKskTZTB0shh4NlE1EATzXtotxZDpDqsDTOqARPZCq1Oak4Gfz6oNQ7HfdAmHp1BvyUphDZTGVq29o6IKNPJVLxGocn3KtXuEWI9VUcSLS4X25dSmuSaGqNR2VsR8o iYZWLdYufADz56pDCOGUEnYD2Rajxofk0OtuRnod1FmtD1K8jpI63WqdQC25BAP0S7amUAtJ1mY 2w6dVCu/cHTb97LOSselUA4rme1pBuJ8oEytMrBjRN4GoFuik/NLXaf3R7 aqOJgtfAnKADlGkGdPOVtC DKL6FnUxcsBIzDMNN/FRo40iq1wgCYy733sqt9eGgNFidIO2k89SlrlxYJzCTe3VaxgUzvHYiBMiOeoXK8XrZxUEB2ZpaCdRyjqoYDGPAc0jubkTPj/AJUa HeTAEjXNaAB18ELZk ZwTHKYK3xrD9lXe3aZHg6/wByhUnroTsgIW2VbWddOvrQq3EOumwLBtTTqPdHxBkCf7R9JVPSqqycTbwH0SGDebBCrutCnUelc0lAibGIdQAKdV/JAAkoAcokEtjQEeqNj6sWFgp0QKbf9WvgqytUkkoGarP2QwsKwKQD0V2v8NKsYhw//m7zu1cXhTsuo AQTjGAbh0 AaSliP7LBcnrNOpzWCoJ2UBRA8fX6rTaUbDouH51FWbFRoO33UHVRoAT5KRf4WhEc /5CXzqC0Badx7qTp1zeyyA3rK0BMxGn/N1LxH0FqJOozq4wgVWa6m/Morni2mnkpGr3QUvnGJyBtaIgzpG6m2m2NNDutB2bn91txgRM3S1vuGoxzP7QqjiNM5h4fcq3ZV1v4Ko4pX7wt nn1KqEt9xNsjg2tawB0yGjfmAZHunQREtHzC835T7EnyS F1YTAsJB0NhY9NijYhzgSA0NI0B1MQddijVRepkXNiWgQDp1/PshsoR4HXqdz4SnqDMredvPxW6RAMm wMKNVsNYB9GO7rOhPukOIUWyCQbCPe/1Vi55vy85HKVqhSLiZtFwqUmnaM/iVzKA/QRNrkI1OA MgkgS6JmN1YDDNB5fnNS7EQJ9d0SxWxtsSaxvf7oAOo59T0UmMYAWR3HD0tFkZtAa2J08tLojKGpMEfT/KlTaFbPNvjnhRp1BUHeYWiXdZd/hcqai9J MuIBlRtIwWuZ3 gJMHxF1wPGOHGkQQZY67XDQhejhSbirKEXVU78NcOGIxLKTpynMXRrAaT9YVWSu/8A4VcNPaPxBHdDSxhOhJguPkAB5qsWemDYI5DH8JdQxBoOvBseYNwfT7omMeAbLsv4k4bI lXH6muaT4XHsSuJcARO6eHLVFMQrVPuoggDxWVygFUMk0otJwBlLraLANXrlyFCirbgnw9XxUmmzuN Z5s0ee56BS2luwKpYvRWfAdDsyO1eakWdYNkcmxpruuAxWHNN7mHVpIPlZTDEjPgGqN4V8Fdd/Dp0Ytp6P8A/wAri4V78JYzsqrX7A38ND7FVNXFoD2dwBO4IK1UdyPklWPkSRB3jkptuIka66ryOpLbDseI5n6bIb3mR1t4a/nmosqWJ0v WU2tEzy qYzb6luRCjTPpy5IbnX9PEf4UHuLS4kSSfyEhBagJ9r YWVmSYFlKk7Tr FRa6TvvM yLA2AZjystuPK6FUJ7pImAfBSo1CZJtfRFoEbyd0BV2PpGR3tvuVZVKl4vNvDqq3ihIfA0gfdXDkGxgUczRsWtHtcmNvFMFpfBPzCxJ6Rr6aqGC0G9mz4GPpHutOxABjbXrrH VMpbjukFMkGJBBH56rTTYW3J89LrKbg25PzWPhsZKC7Elpg6eFpB5 qhyp0TYzUFpKlTdHtHnrdV1So497MQDqPSx5LG0yDMGDEaj8F1dDLLNOu0eSHiMYAIMfn3S1Vhc4960bTYj7bei1isC1whwa4TqRPLRA0hilic22/1QeM4xzaFRzPmaxxbAkWH1WuwAaLWvppewB9CpMpta2BAbJtynXyt7oWzQNUeTtD5Lqh aRfeb362TmBcK9M4VxAdM0yTvyVXxdzm1HMcYykj0NiFvgFEV8Sxr3lguS4a2EwOWi9WTVWNEMF8P16tY0abCS10Od hvVztBZe08KoNpU2UqTbU2tEaSNyepufEpfBsDKcUwQB4TfUnnPPqtHEkEOZ nWTEbHbVcGJjOb36Bw6Oa/iRX7tEZYBedbDSN1wOLsY5W9F2f8AEzEB1Om39QdJuDZwMeB7v0XH4 8H 4A 112ZbbDQNUVj133wn8MUcRTrPrNmapayCQWhg6bEkei4/hmDzvDnGGNc3MYmSTZoG5PsJK9M C6v/pWENy5qj5BOhLiJ8bJY8nGOwKkczxn HdZricOWvp3gOcA8dDNj4rWB/h3VIzVqgb/pYMx8DoJ6XXoWIrEt/wBx2 aNT0RabpEgwIm4v4EfuuX6RNxBujmsB8E4RsSx1QjUucbkC8tELq6bGhuRoDA0QABA8LaKrDKoeTDW9ZsBpe2thZO5jfUzfrpa3LVYSm5Pdktk6VLSYI2J20m68h J8MaeMrf78wkbOhwsRG/svWMJVkO7pAa8gbzoZtpquU/iFwwOAxDRdkNqf7T8rj4GR59F0ZZ1OmNHBYnFuI7wY7/wAGD3aAVbfDTKRqZwSB/ab5HbeLTsel1T1KaNwollQEcw09Q4heg0NM9aoVDkaR3pA05RqEfCEl12w2dZ5a29PVAwDgaNJzCbNZlANyYiD0F1YO0zGxAnwOi8ebpsOlgRh5I2/z/hHaLxvG3XSEscRETIzH20H57IjH/qnTTWeo6a yiLsi0QFKSDGZzYieXj aIxIzE67 v FJ7jlc5gncDx5 F7dEoKBLRBgk684HK2hKHbVhbGX1LiBG/vy1m5WVWgOM6H6SEvhq1yLh1wZjXcDmPtCxwDhlLspGx1iQdtESurDdqxmpBj09zP0WnuEWFx0yWYHGb3aDBFxpr7qNGpBDXEbQNZ3BB05jySi22Fjb7hrvCfI/sq3ibgHCD n7lWGckuE8j0BHtoVUY6k8OALZty6lXFtTobtMtMJUjKNAWgHzH EOuDOXQzZw2It6HRFwVECkalV4ZTaG53xJJIs1omXPMaJfEcXqZGOw2EBYS4NdUBq1TEHMWN7rAdrHQ3V6HydOWyWLmPZpK6tulfbcK1pywT3hyn3MeKm2SO8ASLix02vPLmkaHG8XmGbC03ZiGnNQLAZIABe3LF4uVat4gzENdToUuzxLJJoPcT2gFyaNQfMYvlIuNEaHLc6sXwrHwpaW4vyaaXn28 BCpD2jnm/dHpVhBzCLTHIDSOW6ojx8g/ y0X0l1o2Uj8Suv/AE231ufzyWbmujOpfJzP 6vVFyTLpBOxtbxUnsmHGYH LkbqiZ8QkEEUmSJ3dv8A8qQ JTYCky3Upal1YfV3P 6vVFvhiX2nMLEHaCNADebH/wCyYyNMWGlh9lQ/9zOiBSaPM AUf 43X/ptv1NvzVGpdGJ/J3Pv 1eqOd P F5agqhtnC5AtawPS1vJc78NBoxVHNpng/8AlYe5Xa8T4gaxaTLcogZT1B3GltOpVF/0dgfnaXNgyBIteRFl2Yeaho0yY/q7n/cXqv3PR6cWvbQ22H3RCwaSfEnrpMXC50/EL4AyNt78z4qP/Xnf2N91wuSYn8nfEPdXqis/iQxreyYB3i5zj0DQPYkn0XHPOZrBMbTyg/tC6fi2H7eoaj3EGIERAHokRwRsRmdrO37L0MLM4UYJNj ruf8AcXqv3KHFYkEtbTlrGGW8yd3mP1H20Xr/AMPtP8rTJky3MTNzmvfn83nC86Pw z 53t y6nhvF3UaNOlAcKYgEm5GwPhsox8xhzjUWH1dz/uL1X7nUNJvOg70 e3sjU2kD5TEEnefRUDPid aRSaXGwgncgwANbgeyvmudlYXQ1wmWgyAZHzHcj2lcqa5Rx5zwzHyiUsVJX8U/wAiDXazrliN9wPv6KLDDWujURM8tJkX YI9XDtIcCCJvI5wdD5uWnMknKYGkEC8kSdbbeyEup56o3ScJjUnkbT7R67FVuIqh1V1HszlNi8juOB1bO9zCd7N2WaYB5A85E cH2WNpEakRuC0l1i0wDPMkefS kdkVHszyrjHDOyeWg5mGSxw5A3B6g29Dug8Nw0ua5zgxuYXImYIs0bn2G5XbfGfZkUmwA8535YhxMAQSOceJgLlMSaeVpv2giYu3wEaCF6WDNygmxSXY7X4cqsyNALj2edpBEOJBm0EgWcN1c1WNLMkGWXF/E6TcXI9NFU/DOF/pHM7K7O93SAS0eeVoV41jYHfGcNknmDZw9rGF52IqxGx1tViuGqtqNHdIEQ6bXdf06jkpNpFpLXunrueR0t/jqigmnA1B52sLzveZ1UsRUBYHR3xpPXa3MKOFZM407QKkHfMflFjrMak9bwh4XDgOcC52pgH9J1B1tNx XabXgsymBeREkyI9JUMa05LDM7loDGgPK5REqLXDC4mkYzti3zWgwPw qjSwwMmYnQk3j6XMegSmDrOcwggNcTBAJLdtJA226KeHdo0jw6b6fZKXtbmeyZqq14q2IyuHe563I9vyJYrYaWyRLmSLbjlb8sFsUwbxoJ8eY90tw7iILi0PDnNEGRcbGDGg9Va3LlGLiiRpZ4nlpHLSfMJbiNLK4A2MbGNym6NchzrxJETtvbpp67pLir 8JcflG2typhySvMr/i3EntGYfRtBjARsaj2te9x5mHNb4NXW/wALOKHC0WU8QwgYuoX4d7W5g8OJADy0kgiNI7ogk8uT L8NFdla TEU6bwerWtp1B1ILZ/8gqz4cxNPDYumA/E9nUo1qeWnDnU6lXMO0p03SMjmhp3gyCTC68D8SX82Po/EVH nZf5tbb35/wAs9vf8XU8jSaNR5eBlbSb2rX2GYB7e7YmLkE8l4pxTEv8A5l9UDsn9oXsaImjlMNZa0sy5bWsncV8Vvp4WvQoV8UyvUqdnTDqdNjMjjPado0Q18d0kHwG4qcRhmMLadLO4thkOaA6RDQABzN4gRMa3V5v2PjexHyeX/Kdr7Ol6vI6Xi FZWxeEq5YZjRRe9otDnuDKscryfNax3B6LDj4aT/LVaTKcuOjnua7NzMN6RKF8U1zQq4ai1wz4OlTaSLxUB7R3o4j0SvEPiN1XtP6VNhrPY sW5WSQO845Wy4m3quHEcFKX86fufT5bDzEsHCcW6pda2Uk/zjsWHGuG4bD46phzTe5kUwwZ4OZ/Zkuc6NIc6wHJWTeAYM8R/khTqDK6pLs rRSztItZ2YEcoVBj/AIofVe6o6jRD3upuc4CpJ7KMrRLzlBgTFytM KaoxhxuSn2rptDsl25CQM06Tulrw7/97dB/Rs44ctSUGva5nSp8 f6lngfhmniME2pSBbiMwJEy3IajqZMG/d7pJ5BD438P0W4rD0qObsqlFlVznGXZTnc88h3GWHNVFLj9VjGspkUwGVaZLZlzKrszmkuJ30IgpjEfFFVxzZKbXCg2g1zc4c1jTILTn bYnltdGrDaquxSwM7HEctVq5Ur4vi 9crtuXR4BhW45mHLKjmYg0XUXZ4y03tJcXWu7MIHgULh3CcLWr16TaTx2NKu4g1LOdSfDIdsC03nQqr/AO66ufDVCym5 FEMc7OS7/5Dn7172hAwPH30qtaqKdMmu2o14dngNqGXhsOBHiSUa8O OvYn6Lm9LuTvSl7XVOr56xp ZPGYKmMXTo9mWCabajc a7iJyvG2VzfOdVc8b G6TMQKDaT2A1XAVO0DppUm5qxLY7rgHNI53XNP4j/Up1G0qbOyyw1odlOUl0uJcXEkm5nYJut8R1HVa9bKwVK4IJbnGSYk0 9YnKNZtI3UqUN77m88HNNxcW9ou9/7r269Od722 Jc1vhal/NuALxhhhv5oX77mBoOWSIBzTeNEhwgYOtVpUjQqNdVqU2GKncGZ5DnAkEzlLLcwVpnxhXHZS2m40qbqUuDiajH/M2oS64m9ohIs4uGVaNWnQpM7EhzR3jmIdmBqOzZnQY3FhCblC9v0M4YGacWsRu6pNSrdXzxbe3 i/w3BsJVxNWgwObUpds1jH1IbWex WmM8SLAkttJiDqub43hwys5gpOpFsA03HMWugZoO4JuOhCIeLB1StUqUKb 2dmIOYZSXFxLHB0tkkyJNk1U44X44OrMzV3gEBo7tOAA2xMzlad5HU6NRWIqX8RjjZmXh/3mM21ppJu25bcb dtrbo2nQ9wXhPZEOqD oRMf2Azp/rj0lWZZJEkyDfzmD4aeqWqOOYO0EOBkHaOn0UmY9piXdIm9vfQpSikqPg85nMXN4rxcTn8kuyG6gLRYTBj725hBp0xPzXj9Q3GvmL q3UMkA7WmdZjby9kCq46XkHcb6GJ2Mos5HfKDisSXGk8ENIkkb7gDSddbd3Qyl8MTTqF2a7h3pv1vO8OIJ6IJxeQBtNlzc21535y7fryWsK5zn3Hyk32gX189ENbKg1yqjlPjPAVXYvM0BtOGua4D5S0Xk7AfN581VtIcHOptAHzWF9SH FywgDYhdf8AFuKE02Gm4h184zC4MQS29so8bJPC4NzXdlkpg1GywinYkZTBcSTMjSRoOS9CGLUEVwXfDqvdbLdMwsTeCf2CawlQm/jtqOR85S2Fpi QwCSNiDe UE2Ga/1TLbXmRNthcR9Z9lxTdsh7MnjaTKrYfpAOX1hApNDWATIgwAIixgDW0fZEdciABEfNpAW64AJa1kRsTE6nwkfWVNvgdto1TABkGdPTr1/ZTqVS0AjefqBPQqAILAADcR9OfUR5rThbNqNxtO/gLFJRJe2xM03AXI1kGfAg36KDGnK0k6OAGl/mj7KVaHMbUbe0EagXB05fmyCwT3BrYtnaZPlHPqnSq2U47jmeBfSBI8xoPzRLHIX2nS0HwvCkH2iJGk6Gx5HxBU2yKegdBibWnmPSPEpboS AAkGREEDa2xmeUEJbiB7wkGYEx5pyjUudLtMEC0aX8OU7qsxtW4sD3bmTzKqEVY0mWmGrU6lDsa4z0iQQWnv03xGemT7jQqsxXwVWJHYOpYpuoEtD fepVDr4ErFi2ik2kztyniWNllojTi U90Bo/BmM0NBtNu7qr6YA2 YuLo6DVXvBuFUcJ/VbUbXxH6C0f0qROrmzd79e8bDksWIxPu5Kt/izozPi PiQeHFKMXyoqrEG8KpEl1RjpJMuzOMkk94md fVTZwTDgS5p1j5nWOsm mvssWLDEpdDFeJ5xL8WXqwh4Dh/wC0 TjH1Qq3AaOjWnpJdN4i06XWLEopMb8Uzlfiy9WJu4fRaGlzCSQJEu/dFPDKDgSxp3sXOkR4G4621WliJJcE/wBVzv8A2y9WQo8LpuMdmRYkyXW5bpvE8Gw7GzkJ2nM6BabrFiJJRSNI J5xp/ey9WCfwmhEhtrTL3axJQv mUQYybG Z3tfRYsT0rTYLxXOL/LL1ZuvgsMIhjpO2Z06xOulitP4bQH6NCB8zpv05CFixa4UYtbocfFM4/8ALL1ZA4ZlI5xT7wJyiS4i1iGkwTrCPRFNsltIbNJObNfvGL8hcDmsWIey2ObGzOLjSvEk3S67jGLFwQctwDuDPddY30Ou11FuHyS50kySIubaGdrSsWKZqzmTN0mZiXw5r7Aye4QLh2U P7KYBuTZwnmdYbp4ELFilyfA5bcGv5N5c0mo3JBuAAOkWvrERP3YYHj/AENsDz6aGXHXlC2sUrmgN9kHQYzZbtLuo57ImXLpN5MxJEwDr a9VixNbpEamgNPDFrRmc65JEkkgZiZBO0mADtAWqrQLzY7HS4Fx5j6rFibe4Yj2NVW5mgAw6CZ2J8fCfVEq99oJsW2mI0mCsWIvcmEnwK06hyv2k6axof2PmjtJAmxi/Q/8hYsUxk26CrZvCvEGbTtt/x 6lRw2UkgiTc28bz7QsWLRwVBGTujWaHO8OljFj7rMLLXFsy18Hw5Sec/dYsUyYk6YtWYWua0GL67zEAeOp5TCBxamS8ZXuaMos2I3k6LFivD3xHfY0R//9k=







^^
If you're planning on robbing a drug dealer or a jewelry store you might run into a couple of these guys.  Just sayin'  :whome:


----------



## Keesha (Jan 22, 2019)

JimW said:


> A small can of pepper spray is a great thing to carry not only for dog attacks but for people attacks as well. You can buy it on Amazon or at your local sporting goods store for about $10. My wife and I both carry a can with us when we walk the dogs. I've had to use it once when we were walking our dogs along our usual path and were approached by a Pit Bull and a Rottweiler both off leash and no owner in sight. I tried yelling at them to get them to go away but they kept coming and our German Shepherd was getting uneasy. I knew it wouldn't be long before something happened, so I sprayed the Pit Bull in the face and thankfully they both took off running. I felt bad I had to spray them, but I wasn't taking any chances of me, my wife or one of our dogs getting hurt. Shame on the idiot owner who let these two dogs run loose.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a dog lover, but agree with you 100%. I don't like Pit Bulls one bit.


Pepper spray is a good idea that I forgot to add. It might even be better than a stun gun. Their sense of smell  is  far superior 
so would be more effective of them. Good idea Jim.


----------



## Oldguy (Jan 22, 2019)

I was walking my dog and new neighbors had moved in next door...always let their dogs out (no leash) in front yard.  The male came at us and I happened to have an umbrella (one of those automatic push a button and it opens type).  I just pushed the button, the umbrella opened and scared the heck out of the dog...I then kept it down holding it between us and him.  He didn't know what to do...neighbors came out and brought him in apologizing.  Never had another problem with him again.


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 22, 2019)

Trade said:


> I hate pit bulls. They should be banned IMO. There's a reason Pit Bulls are the guard dog of choice for drug dealers everywhere. They have been specifically bred to be vicious aggressive killers. They represent less than 10% of the dog population yet they are responsible for the overwhelming majority of dog attacks that result in serious injury or death.



Pit bull owners ignore how dangerous these dogs can be. I agree they should be banned from society. Ask LEOs and vets about these dogs.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 22, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> Pit bull owners ignore how dangerous these dogs can be. I agree they should be banned from society. Ask LEOs and vets about these dogs.


I think the Presa canario has 'em beat



applecruncher said:


> I have no issue with Doberman.
> Pit bull is another story.
> 
> Then there's the Presa canario:
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 22, 2019)

Just carry a long stick. Point it at them. They will bite the stick.


----------



## Patnono (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks, simple enough


----------



## Trade (Jan 23, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I think the Presa canario has 'em beat



For one of those my recommendation would be a 12 gauge shot gun loaded with buckshot in 3 inch magnum shells.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 23, 2019)

The Presa Canario and Cane Corso - both members of the Mastiff family - are unequalled when it comes to guarding and protecting their owners and property.  

(Unlike pit bulls,you won't see them often, thank goodness. Owners tend to keep them hidden.)

Drug dealers
Bar/nightclubs
High stakes poker games
Gun stores, pawn shops
Jewelry stores

Essentially places where there's large amounts of cash/valueables and/or a likelihood of some type of trouble.
_"Don't start none, won't be none."_  :whome:

I've seen one Presa that I can recall IRL, about 15 yrs ago. I had some work done (on my old car) at a body shop in sketchy neighborhood. I went to pick up my car after I got off work - they were open for pickup in the evening - and they told me after 5pm no checks, only cash or credit card. So friend dropped me off. There was just one old guy at the counter. As I signed the paperwork I happened to look behind counter - there was a pit bull AND a Presa Canario. mg1: (I asked the guy what kind of dogs). I suppose it was because they sometimes had quite a bit of cash. I kid you not I almost fainted....but I just finished the transaction and got the eff out of there!! I don't know if old man had a gun, but he didn't need one.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 23, 2019)

Most dangerous dog breeds:

https://www.theactivetimes.com/healthy-living/most-dangerous-dog-breeds


----------



## Keesha (Jan 25, 2019)

When I responded to this thread I was thinking worst case scenario. 
I thought there was an actually attack and pictured something like this 


In hindsight, my first answer was overkill. I hate hurting animals for any reason which is why I don’t believe tasers  are a good way of training a dog but if I ‘had’ to pass by a vicious dog and had no choice but to go that way then I’d probably still use one to protect myself. Some dogs can  kill.


----------



## oldman (Jan 27, 2019)

I was attacked by a 2-year old pit bull while out for my jog. I received one bite on my arm, which did draw blood, so the cop made me go to my doctor. Now, I carry pepper spray that I bought at Walmart. 

BTW, the dog did have his rabies shots, which the cop verified when he located the owner. I told the officer that I appreciated him getting back to me because I was concerned about that since the doc told me that if I couldn’t locate the owner and have verified that the dog had his shots, I would have had to be placed in the hospital for up to ten days and get those shots in the stomach that we hear about. This was back in 2006 or 07.


----------



## moosehead (Jan 29, 2019)

A friend of mine went for his usual walk and he takes his dog along with him...Just in case.....AND his dog is a Great Dane named Bert. I don't know why....Anyway
somewhere in the walk he noticed a rather small dog sitting in the middle of the sidewalk blocking the way. As they got closer this dog stood up. It was a Pug who began to bark. Loudly. The Pug started toward the pair barking and then running toward them. My friend thinking he had a dog about 50 times bigger then the "charging" Pug was not worried...

Until Bert the Great Dane spooked and took off the other way....The Pug got really close and my friend started to backpedal...Quickly...Lost his balance and fell in a heap. The Pug jumped on him and, expecting the worse, he yelled for help....The Pug started to lick his face and drooled on him....When he got home waiting by the front door was Bert. He now walks alone....Bert stays home.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 29, 2019)

@ moosehead
:lofl:
Glad the story ended happily.  Poor Bert.


----------



## Patnono (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for that story, poor Bert lol. Wow never estimate the size of a dog, sometimes their the meanest one's?


----------



## Chucktin (Feb 3, 2019)

I carry a small anti-dog attack spray for mailmen and bicyclests because of a cur I encountered on one walk. Have yet to use it but makes me feel more secure.
Isn't it the owner's fault/responsibility if I'm on a public  road or sidewalk and a dog accosts me. Yet when I later met the mother and father on the road she verbally attack me. I had my cell phone out and recorded her. That p'd them off more but again it was on a public road and I stood my ground and let them rant. What would I have done had they left the car?


----------



## Patnono (Feb 3, 2019)

Of course it's the owner's responsibility, owners are in denial of this.  My sister's dog tried to bite me, she thought it was funny, I told her if a stranger got bite they'd Sue her.  I did buy a dog taser they call it.  I do feel a sense of empowerment.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 3, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Of course it's the owner's responsibility, owners are in denial of this.  My sister's dog tried to bite me, she thought it was funny, I told her if a stranger got bite they'd Sue her.  I did buy a dog taser they call it.  I do feel a sense of empowerment.



Yes it IS the owners responsibility. I’m so glad you got that taser. You probably won’t ever use it but it at least gets you out of the house. That ‘living in fear’ can get too comfortable and you don’t want that to happen. A sense of empowerment is what it’s all about. Even the dog will sense that about you.


----------



## Chucktin (Feb 3, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Of course it's the owner's responsibility, owners are in denial of this.  My sister's dog tried to bite me, she thought it was funny, I told her if a stranger got bite they'd Sue her.  I did buy a dog taser they call it.  I do feel a sense of empowerment.


Good for you. Dogs, and other citizens, are supposed to mind their manners. Manners being the oil that keeps us civilized. If not they should reap the rewards. And their "owners" as well.


----------



## Chucktin (Feb 3, 2019)

A general comment.
Let's us not forget that there maybe snakes in the grass _wherever_ we go. And if we wander around like victims we will get bit sooner or later.


----------



## JimW (Feb 4, 2019)

Chucktin said:


> I carry a small anti-dog attack spray for mailmen and bicyclests because of a cur I encountered on one walk. Have yet to use it but makes me feel more secure.
> *Isn't it the owner's fault/responsibility if I'm on a public  road or sidewalk and a dog accosts me.* Yet when I later met the mother and father on the road she verbally attack me. I had my cell phone out and recorded her. That p'd them off more but again it was on a public road and I stood my ground and let them rant. What would I have done had they left the car?



It's a sure sign of an irresponsible person to blame the victim. I get very tired of seeing people who are in the wrong never take responsibility for their actions. Seems to be the trend these days.


----------



## win231 (Mar 14, 2019)

There are people who enjoy the fear their dog creates & they'll let them run loose as an expression of their passive aggression.  I've encountered a couple of them & it almost got really nasty on one occasion.  I'm going for my walk & a huge Rottweiler charges me from the unfenced front yard of a house.  The owner is doing gardening & he allows his dog to charge at people as they walk by, and he obviously enjoys it.  I yelled at the moron to get his dog & he just looks at me & chuckles.  BUT, when I yell, "You're about to lose your dog," he looks & sees me pointing a gun at him, only then does he run up & grab his collar.  Then he says, "How dare you try to shoot my dog."  I said, "How dare you be such an irresponsible dog owner & a----le...your dog will suffer because of your stupidity...ever heard of the leash law?"


----------



## Patnono (Mar 14, 2019)

You know I think your Right?  I saw that owner again, this time in daylight, Again the dog was Loose???  The dog went up to someone walking their dog On a Leash.  I was so Furious that I let her know Again what I was thinking, this time with a Serious Warning, if I see her dog Loose Again???  I will report this to the police department.  Still acting Stupid, or maybe she Really is?  Because she said she didn't need a leash because she wasn't Walking him?  He was Still out Loose???  Not even a Collar to try to retrain him???  She seem to Care less???  And after I thought about it???  I should have taken a picture of the dog, I had my phone with me TOO.  I now took the advice of someone who wrote me to carry a Taser and that's exactly what I'm going to do.


----------



## win231 (Mar 15, 2019)

Patnono said:


> You know I think your Right?  I saw that owner again, this time in daylight, Again the dog was Loose???  The dog went up to someone walking their dog On a Leash.  I was so Furious that I let her know Again what I was thinking, this time with a Serious Warning, if I see her dog Loose Again???  I will report this to the police department.  Still acting Stupid, or maybe she Really is?  Because she said she didn't need a leash because she wasn't Walking him?  He was Still out Loose???  Not even a Collar to try to retrain him???  She seem to Care less???  And after I thought about it???  I should have taken a picture of the dog, I had my phone with me TOO.  I now took the advice of someone who wrote me to carry a Taser and that's exactly what I'm going to do.



You may recall that couple in San Francisco that lived in an apartment & had a vicious dog that scared everyone (they're both lawyers).  The dog mauled a young woman to death.  Everyone knew it would happen sooner or later.  They enjoyed their dog scaring people:

https://www.nytimes.com/2002/03/22/us/couple-guilty-of-all-charges-in-fatal-attack-by-their-dog.html


----------

